# Klinke und optisch gleichzeitig



## rescue1988 (28. Dezember 2014)

Halli Hallo,

Weiß jemand zufälliger Weise, ob es möglich ist, bei einer Sound Blaster Z analoges und optisches Signal gleichzeitig wieder zu geben? 

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte das Problem vor einiger Zeit schon Mal und das Ergebis war: Es geht nicht.


----------



## norse (29. Dezember 2014)

Jup das geht nicht. Bei optisch schaltet die Soundkarte auf durchzug - sie berechnet rein garnix mehr und dient nur als Datenübertragung, daher kann Sie nicht nebnbei noch den Ton selber berechnen für die Klinke.


----------



## rhalin (29. Dezember 2014)

Bei anderen Soundkarten geht es (Asus), daher denke ich das es einfach nur eine Treibersache ist, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.
Hatte versucht diese Doppelausgabe mit meiner Onboard-Realtek zu realisieren was aber nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war.
Im Asus-Treiber (Xonar DGX) setzt man dagegen nur einen Haken und das wars.
Sound auf Headset über Soundkarte und optisch in den AVR.


----------



## norse (29. Dezember 2014)

echt? bei meiner mag es nicht funzen Oo gut zu wissen! Setz ich mich nochmla drann...


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2014)

rhalin schrieb:


> Bei anderen Soundkarten geht es (Asus)



Also bei meiner alten Xonar gings definitiv nicht.


----------



## rhalin (29. Dezember 2014)

So sieht das bei mir aus, bei "SPDIF aus" den Haken rein und schon erscheint unter Wiedergabegeräten die "Pass-trough Device"
Habe aber auch nur Stereo am laufen, weiss nicht ob es damit etwas zu tun hat.
Funktioniert jedenfalls wunderbar ohne irgend welche Umstöpselei 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2014)

rhalin schrieb:


> So sieht das bei mir aus, bei "SPDIF aus" den Haken rein und schon erscheint unter Wiedergabegeräten die "Pass-trough Device"



Natürlich tut es das - und sobald du dieses aktivierst wird der "Lautsprecher" (= analoge Ausgabe) deaktiviert.


----------



## rhalin (29. Dezember 2014)

Sobald ich was aktiviere? Kann bei analog auch 5.1 einstellen und bei SPDIF 7.1, bleibt trotzdem alles so.
Also Ton auf beidem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2014)

Den SPDIF im Windows als Standardgerät aktivieren meinte ich damit.
So lange ich das nicht getan habe kam auch nix aus dem Toslink. Und wenn ich ihn aktiviert habe klappte der optische Ausgang und der analoge war still.
Beides gleichzeitig konnte ich auch nach Stunden des probierens nicht erreichen.


----------



## rhalin (29. Dezember 2014)

Hmm, ich hab ja Lautsprecher als Standard, den SPDIF schalte ich nur über dass Treibermenu dazu, nicht über die Wiedergabesteuerung.
Mich hat das bei dem Realtek auch aufgeregt, daß nicht beides geht, daher hab ich die Asus eingebaut.
Soweit ich gelesen hatte ist das ja eine Windows-Geschichte die aber per Treiber umgangen werden kann, kommt dann halt auf den
Hersteller an ob der es anbietet.
Bei Realtek geht es wie gesagt auch nicht.
Welches Windows war es bei dir? Habe noch Win 7.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2014)

War bei mir ebenfalls Win7.

Mit den Treibern ists aber so ne Sache. Ich habe später zur externen EssenceOne aufgerüstet was zur Folge hatte, dass der optische Ausgang funktionierte aber immer wenn zwei Programme gleichzetig was ausgeben wollten (etwa Winamp + YouTube) gabs nen BSOD.

Ich hab sie dann per USB angeschlossen und das Toslink-Kabel in die Schublade geworfen... seitdem gehts ohne Einschränkungen... und den analogen Ausgang brauche ich zum Glück nicht mehr. Der aktuelle PC hat entsprechend auch keine interne Soundkarte mehr außer das (deaktivierte) OnBoard-Ding.


----------



## rhalin (30. Dezember 2014)

Naja, jedenfalls scheint es Asus irgendwie hinzubekommen Toslink und Analog gleichzeitig auszugeben.
2 Programme gleichzeitig hab ich noch nicht probiert.
Ich brauch das analog auch nur für Teamspeak, der PC-Sound geht im Normalfall über den AVR per Toslink.
Hört sich eh besser an


----------



## rescue1988 (30. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure zahlreichen Antworten und Diskussionen. Ich werde mal schauen ob ich für die Karte eine Art Treiber Mod bekomme bzw. ob es vielleicht doch noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt. Wenn ich fündig werde, poste ich das hier selbstverständlich


----------



## rescue1988 (30. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

ich habe jetzt noch mal ein bisschen recherchiert und rumprobiert. So wie es aussieht, bin ich zu einer Lösung gekommen. Ist ein bisschen schwer zu beschreiben, aber ich versuche es mal.

In den Windows Sound Optionen unter dem Reiter Aufnahme ist bei mir ein "Gerät" aufgeführt das sich "Was Sie hören" schimpft. Gehe ich dort in die Einstellungen, kann ich einen Haken setzen um das "Gerät" als Wiedergabequelle zu verwenden. Als Optionen stehen mir die Standart-Lautsprecher und das SPDIF-Out (also der optische Ausgang) zur Verfügung. Diesen wähle ich aus. Wie auf dem zweiten Bild zu sehen, habe ich nun bei beiden Ausgängen einen Ausschlagspegel. Diese sind zwar nicht ganz syncron, aber es geht ja erstmal um´s Prinzip.

So, nun sollte das geklärt sein. Ein kleines Anliegen hätte ich aber noch 

Das ganze Thema soll dazu dienen, das ich neben meinem Headset (Klinke) eine Teufel E450 Digital (Optisch) gleichzeitig nutzen kann. Da ich diese Anlage aber noch nicht habe (wollte erstmal austesten ob das mit der gleichzeitigen Ausgabe nun funktioniert) stelle ich an dieser Stelle mal folgende Frage;

Hat jemand die Möglichkeit unter diesen Voraussetzungen beide Ausgänge gleichzeitig zu testen? Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar wenn das jemand übernehmen könnte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2014)

Interessanter Ansatz 

Da ich meinen "alten" verkauft habe kann ichs leider nicht testen, ich bin mittlerweile vom analogen Anschluss komplett weg (externer DAC/KHV per USB).


----------



## rhalin (30. Dezember 2014)

rescue1988 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hat jemand die Möglichkeit unter diesen Voraussetzungen beide Ausgänge gleichzeitig zu testen? Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar wenn das jemand übernehmen könnte.



Also ich hatte diesen Lösungsansatz mal mit meinem Realtek-Onboardsound probiert, das funktioniert soweit.
Aber ich war damit letztendlich nicht zufrieden.
Das dumme ist, daß dann nur die Qualität deiner Soundkarte beim Teufel ankommt.
Da heisst der Sound wird durch die SK berechnet und erst dann an den Optischen Ausgang gegeben.
Damit geht der Vorteil der reinen Digitaldaten die aus dem Toslink gehen verloren.
Wenn dir das so reicht kannst du das so aber so machen, kommt sicher auf einen Versuch an wie sich das am Teufel anhört.


----------



## rescue1988 (30. Dezember 2014)

Also ich glaub ich werde mal probehalber ein x-beliebige Anlage (von´nem Kumpel oder so) über Toslik anschließen und schauen, wie sich das anhört. Viele Leute berichten auch von einem leichten Delay (also Verzögerung) an einem der beiden Ausgänge. Da hilft nur austesten schätze ich mal.

Vielen Dank nochmal das Ihr so rege an der Diskussion teilgenommen habt.  Ihr wart eine große Hilfe. Ich wünsche schonmal einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015


----------



## AMD4EVA (31. Dezember 2014)

bei dem  msi a88 e45 und dem biostar a88w gehts 3 mal gleichzeitig,
1x klinke
1x optisch
1x hdmi über gpu


----------

